# UVI Falcon, an Omni killer?



## mike753 (Nov 2, 2015)

Just had a look at various UVI Falcon videos on YouTube, and it appears that these new synth and sample possibilities are more or less endless. Even much more and detailed than what Omni is offering as of yet (and who will be able or will have the time to learn all that what Falcon appears to offer)

Also, an announcement of Virharmonic (Prague voices) comes to mind, saying that they will offer all their libraries (and updates) in this new format.

As this is a new engine, I assume that only a few people will know more about Falcon, but anyway, what's your opinion, if you are already familiar with it in the one or other way.

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Saxer (Nov 2, 2015)

synths don't kill each other. they love peace and music!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 2, 2015)

Falcon looks like a fantastic product indeed! I wouldn't jump straight to "Omni killer" though. There are many engines with capabilities that surpass Omnisphere's, but none match its sheer comprehensiveness and versatility. And even if Omnisphere did someday get one-upped in every way imaginable, it wouldn't get "killed." A gradual phase-out over the years is more likely, and Spectrasonics will have had ample time to step up their game if/when that happens.

Plus... Who are we kidding, synths (yes Omni is a sampler, let's chill on the technicalities for a bit) aren't competitors... WE MUST HAVE THEM ALL


----------



## bryla (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey there. Bought falcon for it's greater sample mangling possibilities than Omnispere has. To me it's sort of cross breed between Omni, Zebra, Absynth, Kontakt and the like. Synth-wise it's great both regarding the sound and modulation. Not that many different filter types though.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 2, 2015)

Not an Omni killer for me, for one reason: iLok.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 2, 2015)

I honestly don't think it sounds very good. I've heard nothing that has impressed me so far where Omni has a very polished sound and interface.


----------



## neblix (Nov 2, 2015)

Falcon looks like it's more intended for manual sound shaping and programming (and being very good at it). Part of Omnisphere's draw is the extensive sound design that has already been done by the folks at Spectrasonics.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 2, 2015)

and let the shilling begin for a tool that has no library per se being called a Omni killer.


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 2, 2015)

aesthete said:


> and let the shilling begin for a tool that has no library per se.


It does have a factory library and can import all UVI/Mach5 sample libraries. They made a decision about bundled content and didn't include GBs of it, subsequently it costs less than K5/M5 etc.. Omni killer? no. If you want 8000 presets buy Omni. As tool for sound design and manipulation its fantastic, its not a Rompler.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 2, 2015)

Falcon's price is close to the Omni 2.0 upgrade and I have yet to upgrade to Omni 2.0. I own a ton of UVI stuff and really like it a lot so Falcon may be my next software synth. I'm also buying more hardware these days. I just bought a Triton Rack. You can't believe the musicality they squeezed out of 32 megs of ram. IMHO Omni 2.0 was too little too late. Has the 2.0 version been a game changer for anyone here?


----------



## marcotronic (Nov 3, 2015)

WindcryMusic said:


> Not an Omni killer for me, for one reason: iLok.



You do know that you don't actually need an iLok Dongle to run Falcon? You can simply register it via software to your machine - no need for any additional hardware/dongles.

I, too, bought Falcon and I love it. I have Omnisphere 2.0, too. I guess one big advantage that Omnisphere has over Falcon is the huuuge arsenal of standard sounds and soundbanks shipping with Omnisphere. Falcon's standard soundbanks are a bit underwhelming (in number not in quality! - The sonic quality is outstanding - for my ears)


----------



## WindcryMusic (Nov 3, 2015)

marcotronic said:


> You do know that you don't actually need an iLok Dongle to run Falcon? You can simply register it via software to your machine - no need for any additional hardware/dongles.



It's not the dongle that bothers me ... it is the associated PACE drivers that would be on my system. In my experience PACE drivers are not a friend to system stability and performance, and I won't have their software on my computers.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 3, 2015)

While the _potential_ of Falcon's sound design rivals Omnisphere's, the only part of Falcon's sound design that has already been realized is its ability to import sample libraries—which cost extra—and at this point makes it more of a competitor to Kontakt.

If your main desire is to sound design from scratch, then Falcon is already a worthy competitor to any other platform. But as far as synth/sample hybrid libraries are concerned, it'll take years of sound design to rival just the set that ships with Omnisphere 2, let alone all of Omnisphere's third-party offerings.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## schatzus (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks amazing! I'll be picking this one up. I for one enjoy creating my own sounds. You could probably tweak away at that interface... forever...


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 3, 2015)

"an Omni killer?"?
The more of these instruments are on the market, the better! Why always think of this crazy competition?
No one needs a killer!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Nov 3, 2015)

Mystic said:


> I honestly don't think it sounds very good. I've heard nothing that has impressed me so far where Omni has a very polished sound and interface.



Must admit that was my thought too. Great looking UI, amazing features... really very very dull sound in the 10 minute promo video.

As for Omni killer... um, no.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 3, 2015)

The video was produced quite boring.(snore...) Could it be because of this reason? I am sure this thing would be much more accepted if Guy or Daniel did it?


----------



## Polarity (Nov 3, 2015)

Not really amazed by its sound me too... yes, it's good, but for now from the demos Falcon doesn't make me jump off my seat as instantly Diva, Zebra or Omnisphere 2 did instead.
What I found very interesting though is the pluck sound engine...
Wavetable sound didn't impressed me at all... there are much better (and older) synths at doing that.
I'll keep my money... I believe I won't bet on it in future too.

@Zhao Shen:
Anyway Omnisphere is a real VA synth! It had already a few basic waveforms (and good ones indeed),
but now have you seen how many (and very good ones) were added with Omnisphere 2?!
And looking into other sections... it's much more than a "rompler"...


----------



## bryla (Nov 13, 2015)

Check out Dan Woralls new tutorial on simple synthesis in Falcon:


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm curious how much overlap there is with Serum in regards to wavetable synthesis and Halion 5 with being a multitimbral granular synth. Of course, granular always sounds/reacts differently in each sampler with similar settings. I doubt I'll get rid of Halion even though I'm still just getting into it...although maybe...


----------



## Vastman (Nov 13, 2015)

I picked up falcon for the $176ish price and $100 uvi credit. Personally I think there is very little good sounding material in falcon. Until someone takes the time to create amazing stuff, this is just another piece of dead meat in my collection of crap.

Same for the $100 credit... there is absolutely NOTHING in the UVI shop which is designed for falcon. Despite all it's potential, UVI has not commissioned any amazing stuff to show off the possibilities or let us expand beyond the garbage/everyday sounds I have a buttload of already.

Very sorry at this point I picked this up... Already have MachFive3 sitting on my hard drive doing nothing!

As to this vs Omnisphere or Serum... both of those have bucketloads of amazing sounds available and falcon is an empty vessel. Really sad


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 13, 2015)

Any UVI libraries are going to work with Falcon just fine.


As for sounds, I would disagree - there's a decent amount of usable sounds in the factory soundbank, definitely.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm not really waiting on anyone to make presets for Falcon. More interested in making some interesting grain pads, sound design, etc.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 13, 2015)

It should be interesting to see how many third-party UVI based sample libraries will be out around June of 2016.

UVI-Falcon has a lot of potential for new sample library development, although so far, Kontakt seems to be doing a good job at keeping any other format from gaining some real momentum, and ground, as far as a competing sample library format goes. This might change, but only time will tell.

Given that Kontakt 6 might not be too far away, there are some interesting dynamics that are shaping the future of where things might be heading next.


----------



## kitekrazy (Nov 13, 2015)

So instead of treating it as a rompler why not put in a file and use the synth capabilities every raved about?


----------



## reids (Nov 14, 2015)

For UVI Falcon, can you send/apply the effects found in Falcon to other 3rd party sample libraries/plugins within a DAW? There are wonderful effects in Falcon which would be interesting to try on other 3rd party libraries. Can someone specify if the effects can be applied to other plugins or will it only work with sound samples within the UVI Falcon interface? Thanks.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 14, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Any UVI libraries are going to work with Falcon just fine.
> 
> 
> As for sounds, I would disagree - there's a decent amount of usable sounds in the factory soundbank, definitely.


Maybe I've given up too quickly on going thru the sounds but I just wasn't impressed, given the breadth of capabilities Falcon has. As to creating my own sounds, I'm not really in a position to devote the time to it. I work long hours and write songs, doing everything myself. Sound design would be a nice gig but my focus is on addressing climate change issues. 

I'll spend a bit more time looking for something interesting in the Falcon's stock patches... If you want to point me to some of the patches which convey Falcon's awesomeness, I'd be most appreciative. 

Also, any sound designers coming up with awesome stuff.


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 14, 2015)

Just follow Simon Stockhausen's work with Falcon.


----------



## Vastman (Nov 14, 2015)

I do love Simon... have all his alchemy work... and yes, he's the one who sucked me in. I like that he's adding sample material not just making patches from the limited sample pool. I've also urged the guru to dive in as Skippy adds real content also.

Have finally had the chance to spend some time muckin' around... it is very nice and some of the patches are eloquent...ARP Voyage is a pleasure... and it does have some Serumish stuff, if you don't have Serum...

I'll have to figure out how to add content. Been looking for something to sample and modulate my voice for a long time...Serum, Kontakt and Alchemy were beyond my little brain's ability.

and I AM excited by FULL SCREEN MODE... Finally! My ol' eyes can see what's going on. The hard part is figuring out what it all means...

The wave tables... bringing up a graphical depiction of all the options in a particular catagory is just super... really brilliant! OK, I'll spend some time now.

Easy to create radically different sounds off any patch... hmmmm... startin' to like this puppy...

ok, maybe I was tired the other night... stuck in the tutorial section... wtf, IDK... but me's liken this maschine more and more each minute...


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 15, 2015)

EvilDragon said:


> Just follow Simon Stockhausen's work with Falcon.



Amen brother E. Dragon. I love Simon's creative work, as much I do yours. I miss him on this forum, since he got banned. I still support his work though because he is a true artist. I am so happy that you mentioned his name though.


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 16, 2015)

SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. said:


> Amen brother E. Dragon. I love Simon's creative work, as much I do yours. I miss him on this forum, since he got banned. I still support his work though because he is a true artist. I am so happy that you mentioned his name though.



To be able to buy Simon's 2 UVI libraries was the main reason I bought Falcon. Scattered Entity and Ambient Strings are fantastic! He is working on his first exclusive to Falcon library, called AIR, and the demos he has shown off so far sound incredible. http://www.patchpool.de/falcon_air.html Unlike some developers who just rush things to be the first one to get their product out, Simon's stuff takes him months to create.... and it REALLY shows. 

Simon got banned? That sucks! :(


----------



## rroc (Nov 23, 2021)

6 years later. What's the verdict? Falcon or Omni? In addition to already owning a few synths that I use at highly irregular intervals, this past week I've cultivated a sizable wish list of synths (phase plant, synthmaster, FRMS, BYOME), so now I'm wondering if I should just go and invest in one of the big ones instead?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

If you get Phaseplant there’s not much point in also getting Falcon, imho. Both are on par in terms of “power”.

If you want to have access to a gazillion third party presets and need a “synth as a platform”, Omnisphere is the one to beat. If you want to program your own patches in a really modern and powerful scalable modular architecture, I like Falcon better. I don’t have Phaseplant, but my impression of it is that it is equally powerful and maybe sports a slightly more userfriendly UI / workflow. But Falcon does have the advantage of being a decent sampling platform as well (the UVI ecosystem does have quite a few good sample libraries on offer). I am under the impression that Phaseplant has less of an ecosystem in terms of available sample packs etc.

Either way, whether you pick Omni, Falcon or Phaseplant, you’ll end up with very powerful and modern synthesis options that’ll keep you busy for a lifetime. It is impossible to pick a “winner” objectively. It largely depends on individual criteria and your personal subjective taste.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

Also: Falcon has its own forum now. Maybe read up on some of the newer more active posts there?






About to buy UVI Falcon. Any advice / warnings?


Falcon is currently on a 30% sale. I've been looking for a plugin that lets me create sample based sounds. I work on a 2011 Mac Pro without much hiccups so far. I have a feeling Falcon is going to push me to upgrade my computer. If you are using Falcon, I would highly appreciate it if you can...




vi-control.net










Trying to decide between Uvi Falcon 2 or MSoundFactory as my next synth platform.


I like them both but to be honest I have so many synth and synth platforms that I'm only willing to learn one this year. Plus with HOOE and expanding my OT sample plus two new computers. This year is going to be expensive. Not to mention money allowing I'd like to finally get some Spitfire...




vi-control.net


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> There's a bazillion filters. Did you realise you can click on the expander filter graph and it brings up a huge list of emulations to choose from. The filters in Falcon are all really musical and usable. I do wish there was a legato filter at layer level though that could have a triggered envelope on it.


Well, back in 2015 there may have been less? That’s always nice about necro-threads that get bumped haha


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Lol just realised I was replying to years old thread somehow!


@rroc woke it from the dead threads graveyard


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I want to know what Simon got banned for?


He left, after some dispute about terms & conditions in the advertisement department or something. I forget.


----------



## KEM (Nov 23, 2021)

Nothing will ever touch Omni


----------



## Pier (Nov 23, 2021)

rroc said:


> 6 years later. What's the verdict? Falcon or Omni? In addition to already owning a few synths that I use at highly irregular intervals, this past week I've cultivated a sizable wish list of synths (phase plant, synthmaster, FRMS, BYOME), so now I'm wondering if I should just go and invest in one of the big ones instead?


I wrote this mini review on Falcon.

IMO the included presets are meh. It's super powerful but you really have to get along with it as the usability is not great. Not everyone likes its sound though.

Is Omni worth twice the price of Falcon on sale? I don't know. Everyone raves about its presets though.

If you just want a powerful synth for cinematic stuff, Zebra is still an amazing option. Specially considering the wealth of libraries out there.


----------



## KEM (Nov 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> I wrote this mini review on Falcon.
> 
> IMO the included presets are meh. It's super powerful but you really have to get along with it as the usability is not great. Not everyone likes its sound though.
> 
> ...



I’m telling you man, Omni is worth the price and then some!!


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

No, Falcon is not an Omnisphere killer. I know this is an old thread but still. You can do a lot of programming with Falcon. But I find myself getting things made quicker in Omnisphere. Also one of the things I liked about the two, samples from old synths. When you buy Omnisphere, it comes with it. Falcon, you need to go to UVI and buy the ones you want. Yes, Spectrasonics doesn't do sales unless you get their stuff through a retailers coupon. But I feel the price is worth it. Omnisphere, Trillian and Keyscape sound great. Just wish they would update Stylus, cause right now, there's tons of better options. If you just use presets, more options for Omnisphere. If you have time to program and you just don't want to spend over a certain limit, try Falcon then. Both are great.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> I want to know what Simon got banned for?




It was a weird combination of Simon constantly updating his thread with more demos (which he does) some VI-C member developers thought it was a deliberate method Simon was using trying to keep his thread at the top of latest posts not realizing that he’s a passionate developer that loves showing examples of his work and that’s just how he rolls.
Personally I like Simon and his creative endeavors and it saddened me when this went down. I told him about Mike Greene being the new VI-C head honcho and suggested he might want to check out VI-C again but I seem to remember he was reluctant and didn’t want to be in a forum when he was unwelcome & felt other developers were ganging up on him just because he likes to show multiple examples of his sounds in action.
Simon is a really nice guy, a clever talented developer it’s a shame he couldn’t find a way to stay here,I think he’d be an asset for the VI-C community.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 23, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> It was a weird combination of Simon constantly updating his thread with more demos (which he does) some VI-C member developers thought it was a deliberate method Simon was using trying to keep his thread at the top of latest posts not realizing that he’s a passionate developer that loves showing examples of his work and that’s just how he rolls.
> Personally I like Simon and his creative endeavors and it saddened me when this went down. I told him about Mike Greene being the new VI-C head honcho and suggested he might want to check out VI-C again but I seem to remember he was reluctant and didn’t want to be in a forum when he was unwelcome & felt other developers were ganging up on him just because he likes to show multiple examples of his sounds in action.
> Simon is a really nice guy, a clever talented developer it’s a shame he couldn’t find a way to stay here,I think he’d be an asset for the VI-C community.


he got a website or youtube channel? Wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 23, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> he got a website or youtube channel? Wouldn't mind checking it out.




YouTube? Simon Stockhausen


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 23, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> he got a website or youtube channel? Wouldn't mind checking it out.


Patchpool.net. UVI and Steinberg sell his soundsets for Falcon and Padshop Pro 2 respectively.

These demos sound like a classic ambient album:


----------



## rroc (Nov 24, 2021)

It's all @doctoremmet's fault really - he told me to do a search before starting a new thread 

Ok, so this is where I'm coming from: I've recently tried *Zebra2 *and really liked the modularity_ a lot. _If only I could have different types of generators like in Pigments (Sampler)! And that's when I came across *phase plant* and absolutely loved it! Making instruments in phase plant is just pure joy! The right amount of modularity + a good set of building blocks + sensible UI decisions = joy.

Now please correct me if I'm wrong, but to me it looks like *Falcon 2* could be an even more awesome version of *phase plant *with much more in-depth sampling features and a bigger set of tools to play with? (Is that basically what you said @doctoremmet?)
With *Omnisphere *I can't quite tell. It has a lot of features, sure, but they seem to be strewn across 20 different pages of UI, which looks quite cumbersome to use?


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

rroc said:


> it looks like *Falcon 2* could be an even more awesome version of *phase plant *with much more in-depth sampling features and a bigger set of tools to play with? (Is that basically what you said @doctoremmet?)


I THINK the trade-off is minimal but summed up it boils down to: even more and deeper sampling options (Falcon) versus a better UI and a more user centered UI (Phaseplant). But both are ridiculously powerful.

Speaking of Venus Theory. Didn’t Cameron make a video about his most expensive plugins the other day? I think both of them are mentioned, so maybe get his perspective on things as well…


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

Disclaimer: I don’t own Omnisphere and am not interested in Omnisphere. As much as I understand how and why it is so revered by composers and regardless of my respect for Eric Persing.

I do want to make an observation though: I hardly ever see true “synth heads” making videos about how to create patch X with it, or how to use cool FM effects on oscillators Y and Z, etc. I am sure such videos exist, but to me the notion of making a patch in Omnisphere somehow is as much fun as clicking on the wrench of Kontakt. Lol! Again, this is all based on zero actual experience…


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 24, 2021)

I use both…and Zebra as well. And Arturia stuff. And Dune…every synth has its own characteristics.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I hardly ever see true “synth heads” making videos


Okay. Karma haha. Here is sound design genius @tomwolfe proving how wrong I was...


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Disclaimer: I don’t own Omnisphere and am not interested in Omnisphere. As much as I understand how and why it is so revered by composers and regardless of my respect for Eric Persing.
> 
> I do want to make an observation though: I hardly ever see true “synth heads” making videos about how to create patch X with it, or how to use cool FM effects on oscillators Y and Z, etc. I am sure such videos exist, but to me the notion of making a patch in Omnisphere somehow is as much fun as clicking on the wrench of Kontakt. Lol! Again, this is all based on zero actual experience…


Plugin Guru has some Omnisphere videos.


----------



## ip20 (Nov 24, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> Omnisphere, Trillian and Keyscape sound great. Just wish they would update Stylus, cause right now, there's tons of better options.


What are the better options to Stylus nowadays?


----------



## rroc (Nov 25, 2021)

Alright. I got *Phase Plant* and *Falcon 2* and both are awesome, but oh boy would Falcon need some UX love... Phase Plant is clear and easy to use, but Falcon is a bit of a mess with no clear visual distinction between areas and things hiding and showing all over the place. And why is there no easy way to link everything to everything else?! Do I really need to pick my modulations from a list on a context menu? - But other than that I like it a lot so far! I think me and Phase Plant and Falcon 2, we're going to have a lot of fun... Now what am I going to do with that $100 voucher...


----------



## tomwolfe (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Okay. Karma haha. Here is sound design genius @tomwolfe proving how wrong I was...



I make videos ALL the time - it's just that no one ever watches them 😂


----------



## GregSilver (Nov 26, 2021)

tomwolfe said:


> it's just that no one ever watches them


I do


----------



## tomwolfe (Nov 26, 2021)

@doctoremmet In all seriousness, to weigh in to this discussion - I've been doing preset deconstruction videos on my YT channel for a little over a year now, so you'll find about 10 or 15 for Omnisphere. Response to them was good, but viewer numbers are really low compared to some of my other Omnisphere videos. For that reason, I'm gonna draw a line under it at the end of this year.

Going in to next year, I'm looking to revamp them - including having my real life, actual face in the videos (😂) and possibly even doing some live stream preset creation stuff, if there's any interest. So, watch this space!

In terms of whether Falcon could destroy Omnisphere - the sound design possibilities of Falcon are INSANE, but it doesn't have the "approachability" that Omnisphere has. I'm looking at doing a soundbank for Falcon next year if there's any interest for it!


----------



## tomwolfe (Nov 26, 2021)

GregSilver said:


> I do


Thank you 🙂


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

tomwolfe said:


> In terms of whether Falcon could destroy Omnisphere - the sound design possibilities of Falcon are INSANE, but it doesn't have the "approachability" that Omnisphere has. I'm looking at doing a soundbank for Falcon next year if there's any interest for it!


Thanks! The whole premise of this thread is a bit silly and to be clear I only tried to convey my sentiment that “synth wars” are not really useful at all haha. But hey… I’m a hoarder so that makes life a tad easier in the sense that one doesn’t make choices and rather just grabs any synth one fancies. Also, like I said before, I have admired and respected Eric Persing from 1987 onwards (when I first came across the genius’ name in Keyboard Magazine) and have worked with Omnisphere in the past. I totally get why people revere it.

Now as for your revamping aspirations: bring it on! It may be obvious but I DO watch your videos haha! And you Sir are another one of my synth programming heroes! ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2021)

Also @tomwolfe Please keep sending presets to @Tatiana Gordeeva - I want her to do way more Pigments demos in 2022!


----------



## tomwolfe (Nov 26, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Now as for your revamping aspirations: bring it on! It may be obvious but I DO watch your videos haha! And you Sir are another one of my synth programming heroes! ❤️


Haha thank you! But yeah, the synth wars are definitely a bit mad, but to be expected with such a lot on the market! I'm also definitely a hoarder in that respect, but it's nice to have different synths you can dive in to whenever you feel. That being said, Omnisphere is definitely my go-to, and Eric is definitely a hero of mine too! 


doctoremmet said:


> Also @tomwolfe Please keep sending presets to @Tatiana Gordeeva - I want her to do way more Pigments demos in 2022!


Oh I will, without a doubt 🙂 her track Oceania is just incredible!


----------



## bryla (Dec 11, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> There's a bazillion filters. Did you realise you can click on the expander filter graph and it brings up a huge list of emulations to choose from. The filters in Falcon are all really musical and usable. I do wish there was a legato filter at layer level though that could have a triggered envelope on it.


Did you realize you quoted a post from 6 years ago where Falcon in its infancy maybe didn't have a bazillion filters?


----------

